#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Super Mario: The Legend of early 90's

## Assassin

Each and every 90's Kids (Not a kids anymore  :lol: ) never forgot about *Super Mario.* If they play video games 90% of chance it's Mario. If they are a gamer or not they never forgot about Mario. In earlier days we can't save game progress in Video games so paused the game, never switch of the Television for a complete day. We reached nearly 150th level. Sadness is finally it ended with a power cut I remember. Still I remember the BGM of it  :Smile: . Do you have any superb experience with super Mario?? 

*Gameplay:*

----------

